# accomodating



## raluca_ene14

Cum se traduce in fraza: "for accomodating the needs of any third persons in any field of activity"


----------



## fluturas rosu

Sugestia mea : pentru a răspunde/a se adapta nevoilor oricărei terțe persoane din orice domeniu de activitate


----------



## Miha

Depinde de context, s-ar putea traduce si "..pentru a satisface cerintele persoanelor indirect implicate in orice domeniu de activitate.."


----------



## raluca_ene14

multumesc frumos pt raspuns


----------

